# ddos protected server



## jameshunt (Jan 28, 2015)

I need to protect my game server from ddos. Which providers offer firewalls for rent + DDoS protection?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 28, 2015)

How exactly does this relate to FreeBSD?


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 28, 2015)

Well, the game server is probably running FreeBSD.  What game is it, jameshunt?


----------

